# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Dylan Carter - Jeremy Lindsay Taylor

## Perdita

Home and Away has taken on another new recruit, as Australian actor Jeremy Lindsay Taylor has joined the cast.

Details surrounding his character are currently under wraps, but it appears he could be joining the show in the role of a detective.

Jeremy Lindsay Taylor 
Â© Don Arnold/WireImage

The actor has been spotted filming scenes in uniform with Pia Miller's policewoman character Kat Chapman, suggesting he may be helping her unravel another Summer Bay drama.

Home and Away has taken on several new additions to the show in recent months. More recently, Scott Lee has been cast in the role of Hunter, while Ben Mingay has been given the guest role of Trystan. 

Taylor is most well-known for his long-running role as Kurt Peterson in Heartbreak High, but his other Australian television credits include Gallipoli, Puberty Blues, Bikie Wars: Brothers In Arms and Underbelly.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), Pantherboy (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was he not in Home and Away before?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Was he not in Home and Away before?


I never watched heartbreak High, but I saw him in the other shows mentioned in the article. I can't recall him ever being in H&A before though.

(One person who has definitely been in H&A before though is the guy playing the new Principal of Summer Bay High. He has only been in one episode so far, (I think the actors name is Paul Gleeson) but he is the same guy who played Aiden Jeffries' (Todd Lassance) dad a few years ago.)

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), TaintedLove (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (06-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0512179/

I remember him from Sea Patrol

----------

Pantherboy (06-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> (One person who has definitely been in H&A before though is the guy playing the new Principal of Summer Bay High. He has only been in one episode so far, (I think the actors name is Paul Gleeson) but he is the same guy who played Aiden Jeffries' (Todd Lassance) dad a few years ago.)


Ah...Aiden Jeffries.  He was a brilliant character, and Home and Away was at its best at the time he appeared.  I really liked Belle too.  

I'm feeling nostalgic for the H&A I used to love today.

----------

lizann (07-08-2015), maidmarian (07-08-2015), Pantherboy (07-08-2015), Perdita (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is another article on Jeremy Lindsay Taylor in todays Daily Telegraph (Sydney Confidential):

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...-1227473087257

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

could be investigating the murder of denny if true

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2015), Pantherboy (08-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> could be investigating the murder of denny if true


Yes, quite probably (if true!). The article says that he will be on air next year, so I assume the "murder" storyline will be this (Aust) season's finale, with the aftermath in the new year. Kat has mentioned her previous relationship etc & why she came to Summer Bay & there has been rumours around for a while now that her ex will be showing up at some stage, so I wonder if the new detective is actually her ex? (The article does say he has a connection to the town).

SPOILER ALERT!!! SPOILER ALERT!!

We know now (Aust pace) that Billie was framed for the fire & that she is in hospital/under police guard in the city. Photos have just emerged online (Matrix Media) of her filming again, so I imagine she will be back on screen either late this year or early next year, in Aust. The  photos show her, what looks like, hitchhiking, then Ash is running after her, & then talking to her (Ash is wearing a black suit & tie - maybe he is coming from a funeral??). Does this mean she will be cleared of the fire charges?

Erika Heynatz (Charlotte) stated a while ago that she is expecting her first child - due in December. It has now also just been announced that she is to co-star in the stage musical Singin' In The Rain, which opens in July next year, so I gather she won't be on H&A long term. This, along with the new photos of her being shown on-set how to handle a gun, has also helped fuel rumours of the "murder" storyline.

If the Denny/murder rumours do turn out to be true, a possible theory could be that Denny somehow finds out that Hunter started the fire & Charlotte kills her to keep her quiet. She gets caught & will also admit to starting the fire (to protect her son) & gives that as her reason for killing Denny. When asked why did she start the fire, she would probably have to admit the affair with Matt & the photos he had of them together - Matt will be able to verify this (remember he did accuse her originally of starting the fire), Billie will then be cleared.

Another possibility? We know that Ben Mingay will join the cast soon in a guest role as bad boy Trystan  - "a tempestuous figure set to shake up Summer Bay". Charlotte has also talked about her previous bad relationship(s), so possibly Trystan is her ex?? Maybe he comes after/hassles her & she gets the gun to protect herself (& Hunter), & somehow Denny gets caught in the crossfire??

Of course these are just possible (wild!) theories, but food for thought & we will have to wait & see how it all really turns out

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015), hward (10-08-2015), Nell532 (08-08-2015), TaintedLove (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

That`s Kat`s new boyfriend sorted when Dr Hunk leaves then. Especially as he`s a past boyfriend.
 :Big Grin: 
We know Nate is leaving. Could he be a murder victim? If so, is it possible that Kats ex is a serial killer?

It`s not a spoiler, just speculation on my part. I`ve been wrong a few times with my speculations.
 :Smile:

----------

Pantherboy (10-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

is nate leaving, is he not getting with ricky again

----------


## Pantherboy

I don't think Nate is leaving any time soon. I remember seeing an interview with Kyle Prior a little while ago when he was asked if he had ambitions to go to Hollywood like Steve Peacocke (Brax) & others. I am sure though that he said something like he might try over there one day down the track, but he had no plans for the foreseeable future (& therefore would be on H&A for sometime yet). 

Yes, It would seem pretty certain now that he will get back with Ricky at dome stage.

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think Nate is leaving any time soon. I remember seeing an interview with Kyle Prior a little while ago when he was asked if he had ambitions to go to Hollywood like Steve Peacocke (Brax) & others. I am sure though that he said something like he might try over there one day down the track, but he had no plans for the foreseeable future (& therefore would be on H&A for sometime yet).


I'm glad to hear Nate's not leaving any time soon as I find him one of the more likeable males.  I've noticed the H&A actors often stay for three years before going to Hollywood, so Kyle must have at least a year to go if that's his plan.

----------

Pantherboy (10-08-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I don't think Nate is leaving any time soon. I remember seeing an interview with Kyle Prior a little while ago when he was asked if he had ambitions to go to Hollywood like Steve Peacocke (Brax) & others. I am sure though that he said something like he might try over there one day down the track, but he had no plans for the foreseeable future (& therefore would be on H&A for sometime yet). 
> 
> Yes, It would seem pretty certain now that he will get back with Ricky at dome stage.


Pantherboy..... an article you posted earlier this year hinted heavily that he was leaving.

From a few pages back




> "Exclusive! H&A's Kyle Prior has Hollywood in his sights.
> 
> H&A's Kyle Prior has it all - the British accent and brooding good looks. The action man even rides a motorbike and has a black belt in taekwondo!
> 
> Now, with his character Dr Nate Cooper's life hanging in the balance after a shock car crash in this season's cliffhanger, could Kyle be leaving Summer Bay to become Hollywood's hottest new action star?
> 
> The actor is the first to admit Tinseltown is in his sights - and he'd love to take on a big action role such as Iron Man or Thor, or even British spy James Bond.
> 
> "I would love to land a lead in a Marvel feature" Kyle tells New Idea." James Bond would be nice too. I have kayaking skills, so maybe they could write that in"."


So if he does have Hollywood in his sights, then he might not be here next season
 :Sad: 
I have noticed from last weeks H&A at Oz pace that Nate seems to bot be in love/lust with Kat as he once was. His interest seems to be waning. 
So a Nate/Ricky romance might be on the cards soon. They`d make a wonderful couple in my opinion. The sparks have always been there.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (11-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Hi TaintedLove. My recollection of the original article was that he said that he had no immediate plans to leave, but re-reading it now, he didn't actually say that. However, I still think that the tone of the article (which mentioned last year's season finale) was him talking about his aspirations for his future down the line. Like Dazzle has pointed out, I believe most most of the permanent cast are on three year contracts (not sure about the "old timers" such as Alf & Irene though) & as Kyle Prior started in late 2013(?), I agree that he should be still around till at least the end of next year -but you never know of course!!

With Nate & Kat, It seems that Kat is also getting fed up with Nate seemingly being at the beck & call of the Braxton household - now even treating Kyle at home rather than insisting he go to hospital.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), TaintedLove (17-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is he playing Kat's ex who was violent with her?

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

> Is he playing Kat's ex who was violent with her?


Great question/thought... that's highly possible, considering there's been photos circulating of these two kissing...

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

> Is he playing Kat's ex who was violent with her?


Great question/thought... that's highly possible, considering there's been photos circulating of these two kissing...

----------


## Perdita

Jeremy Lindsay Taylor is also set to make a splash in Summer Bay as complex city cop, Detective Dylan Carter.

Dylan
Of his job on Home and Away, Jeremy told The Daily Telegraph, âIâve been doing this nearly 20 years now, so it has been a long time coming. I have always wanted to be a part of this. Home and Away is an institution, it is iconic Australian TV. It is great to finally be a part of the family.â He continued, âI play a great role, my character is very complex and very interesting so that is really what drew me to it. They are the roles you wish for as an actor.â

Jeremy revealed that his character has come to Summer Bay with a mysterious connection to the town, âDetective Dylan Carter has come from the city, he has a connection to the town and a lot goes on in this little town which we all know. He is going to be kept pretty busy.â

Jeremyâs first scenes will air in late 2015, and he will mostly feature alongside fellow police officer, Kat Chapman.

----------

Pantherboy (25-11-2015), TaintedLove (26-11-2015), tammyy2j (26-11-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Nice, Very nice indeed.
I`m glad the Summer Bay police are getting more characters. Time will tell whether he will be a baddy.

----------


## Perdita

He can slap the handcuffs on me any time  :Wub:

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Nice, Very nice indeed.
> I`m glad the Summer Bay police are getting more characters. Time will tell whether he will be a baddy.


He's supposed to be kats abusove ex, and we know he gets with Kat, so it should be very interesting to see if he's still a bad guy

----------

TaintedLove (06-12-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Nice, Very nice indeed.
> I`m glad the Summer Bay police are getting more characters. Time will tell whether he will be a baddy.


He's supposed to be kats abusove ex, and we know he gets with Kat, so it should be very interesting to see if he's still a bad guy

----------


## Perdita

Dylan

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), TaintedLove (10-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> He can slap the handcuffs on me any time


 and me 

 is he irene's son

----------


## Pantherboy

> is he irene's son


Hi lizann. I don't think Dylan is Irene's son & I believe that he has been brought in specifically to investigate Charlotte's murder (& interact with Kat!) & that he will probably only be around until that storyline wraps up (just on that, all indications seem to be that the "who shot Charlotte" storyline will be strung out & it may even take up to a couple of months before we find out what happened, after H&A returns on Feb 1 in Aust).

Lynne McGranger has mentioned in an interview that in the major storyline for Irene this year she will try to track down/find the (by now mid/late 40's aged?) baby that was taken from her at birth. So I would be very surprised if Dylan turns out to be her son (but you never know on H&A!).

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Dylan Carter will finally get his comeuppance later this month as Kat Chapman gets the upper hand against him.

The former couple will take centre stage with a dark storyline in the coming days, as Dylan (Jeremy Lindsay Taylor) turns violent with Kat after realising that she has turned against him.

Although it looks like Dylan will get off scot free as it's just Kat's word against his, she refuses to back down and cleverly seeks an alternative way to expose his true colours.


When Kat (Pia Miller) enlists help from her friends, Leah Patterson-Baker mentions how Morag suspected a possible connection between Dylan and the judge when Zac was denied bail. 

Kat then pays a visit to the judge and manages to blindside him with the various pieces of evidence she's gathered together - now realising that Dylan knew about an extramarital affair the judge was having and used that to blackmail him to refuse Zac bail.

Armed with this knowledge, Kat convinces the judge to make a written statement against Dylan, which she then takes straight to her superiors at work.

Dylan is suspended from the police station as a result, but it's clear that he still won't be giving up on his obsession with Kat when he starts secretly watching her home instead.

Sure enough, Dylan finds the right moment to strike when he spots that Kat is home alone - harassing her with a deluded rant about how they still  belong together.

When Dylan gets physical again by grabbing Kat's arm, she finally defends herself by pushing him down in one swift movement - and he slinks away defeated after she points out how pathetic he is.

On a high after finally defeating Dylan herself, Kat later gets caught up in the moment by kissing Ash. 

They both agree it was just a one-off mistake, but could it lead to more?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, June 13 and Tuesday, June 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2016), Pantherboy (04-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nes-revisited/

Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away may be lining up a blast from the past, as Dylan Carter's storylines from 2016 and 2017 are being revisited.

Dylan, who was played by Jeremy Lindsay Taylor, was given an unexpected mention on Australian screens today (August 12) as he turned out to be the key to Robbo Shaw's new mystery.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Robbo (Jake Ryan) receive sinister threats from a dangerous group of people who need some information from him. They're thought to be the same individuals who killed Robbo's first family a few years ago.

Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia saw Robbo reluctantly turn up at a pre-arranged meeting place to speak to his enemies, following instructions he was given in a menacing phone call.

After being kidnapped by a group of heavies, Robbo came face-to-face with their leader Victor.

Victor told Robbo that he wants to know where Dylan Carter is, and stubbornly refused to listen to Robbo's protests that Dylan is dead.

No-nonsense Victor gave Robbo a strict one-week deadline to come back with some answers, threatening the safety of his new wife Jasmine Delaney if he doesn't cooperate.

Home and Away fans may remember that Dylan first appeared on the show in early 2016, when he was introduced as the former fiancÃ©e of Kat Chapman.

Dylan took control of the Charlotte King murder investigation, but mishandled the case by wrongly charging Zac MacGuire for the crime and blackmailing a judge to deny him bail.

Dylan also became dangerously obsessed with his former flame Kat, culminating in a terrifying situation when he held her hostage alongside Ash and Billie.

In 2017, Kat became a target when she prepared to give evidence against Dylan in court as part of a wider police corruption investigation.

Robbo was sent to protect Kat as part of his job as a federal police officer, but Dylan got to him first and they ended up in a dangerous showdown which caused Robbo's amnesia.

Dylan's blood and gun were found on a boat linked to Robbo and he was presumed dead afterwards.

As Robbo told Victor today: "I don't remember [what happened]. I took a blow to the head. All I know is that I ended up overboard and a boat washed up which was covered in blood that was Dylan Carter's. The guy's dead."

Victor replied: "I don't believe you. Dylan Carter's alive. So what's going to happen now is you're going to go and find Dylan Carter and you're going to bring him back to me."

Could Dylan be about to make a shock return, or has Robbo been sent after a man who's already dead?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late September.

----------

Pantherboy (13-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

he is alive

----------

